# I'm back...



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 7, 2009)

...and I've been busy collecting strains while I've been *BANNED*...

strains in TCVG's stash :​&#12288;
*Apollo - 13* (?) [Genius x P75 x Romulan x C99]
*Agent Orange* (Subcool/TGA) [Orange Velvet x Pluton x Purple Haze x Lambsbread x Northern Lights x Jack Herer x Romulan x C99]
*Ancient Widow *(TCVG's Sht) [Stonehedge x White Widow]
*Big Laughing *(Soma?) [?]
*Bigfoot *(Subcool/TGA) [BC Hashplant x 123 Grimm]
*Blush* (TCVG's Sht) [Big Laughing x Sinister Kush]
*Brainstorm Haze x G-13 *(Delta 9 Labs) [ B pheno of Brainstorm Haze x Amsterdam's G-13 Haze]
*Chemo* (?) [?]
*Chernobyl* (Subcool/TGA) [Trainwreck x Trinity x JTR]
*Colombian Diesel* (Best Choice Seeds/Hot House Flowers) [Punto Rojo x "OurDiesel"]
*Dark Kush *(Blue Hemp Seeds) [unadulterated landrace genetics (indica)]
*Deep Purple *(Subcool/TGA) {named after the band...} [Purple Urkle x purple Querkle male] {Purple Urkle bx1}
*the Flav *(Subcool/TGA) [Romulan x Space Queen] {Romulan bx1}
*Flo x Cheese F1 *(British Hempire) [Exodus Cheese cut x Elevator Man's Flo F3]
*Gorilla Grape *(Outlaw Genetics) [Purple Urkle x DoublePurpleDoja]
*Grimm Reaper *(Subcool/TGA) [Jack's Cleaner x 123 Grimm]
*Happy Mix* (Avalon Gardens) [mix]
*Jack's Cleaner 2 *(Subcool/TGA) [Jack's Cleaner x Jack The Ripper] {JC bx1}
*Jack Star *(Subcool/TGA) [Kooteny Hemp Star x JTR]
*Juicy Fruit x Northern Lights x Skunk* (Toronto 420 Seedbank)
*KULT* (TCVG's Sht) [ULT (unknown sativa hybrid) x Sinister Kush]
*Magic Merlin* (Outlaw Genetics) [?]
*Monkey Balls* (Brother Monk) [?]
*Dark Kush x Nigerian Nightmare *(British Hempire) [...]
*Northern Lights x Budda* (Toronto 420 Seedbank)
*Our Diesel* (Breeders Choice/Hothouse Flowers) [stablized ECSD]
*Pandora's Box* (Subcool/TGA) [JTR x Space Queen]
*Pine Tar Kush* (Brother Monk) [?]
*SSSC M45 Pluton F3's *(British Hempire) [?]
*Purple Bud F2's* (a friend) [?]
*Purple Frosting* (a friend) [about 80% Purple Urkle my buddy figures... if I remember correctly...]
*Pursang Haze F2's *(Sonic Seeds) [Super Silver Haze x Jack Herer x Northern Lights Thai Special]
*S.a.g.e. {Sativa Afghani Genetic Equilibrium}* (TH Seeds) [Afghani sativa hybrid?]
*Sensi Skunk* (Sensi Seeds)
*Silly Widow* (TCVG's Sht) [Big Laughing x White Widow]
*Sinister Kush* (TCVG) [unknown]
*Skunk IBL *(Brother Monk) [ pure, untainted California Skunk line from the 80's]
*Skush *(TCVG's Sht) [Sensi Skunk x Sinister Kush]
*SoulFruit *(Breeders Choice/Hothouse Flowers) [Columbian Gold/Haze/Chitral #1 x Chitral #1]
*Southern Lights* {formerly known as _Whitestar_} (Delta 9 Labs) [Soma's NYCD x Superstar]
*Space Queen* (Subcool/TGA) [Romulan x C99] <- TGA's version of Vic High's _Killer Queen
_*Space Bomb(Tiny Surprise)* (Subcool/TGA) [Romulan x C99]
*Stinky Widow* (TCVG's Sht) [Sensi Skunk x White Widow]
*Stonehedge* (Sagarmatha Seeds) [?]
*the Third Dimmension *(Subcool/TGA) [Apollo-13 x JTR]
*the Void 2* (Subcool/TGA) [Apollo-13 x Querkle]
*Vortex* (Subcool/TGA) [Apollo-13 x Space Queen]
*White Widow F2's *(a friend)
*White Widow XXX* (Ontario's Best) [White Widow x Indian Triple-X]
*White Widow x Budda* (Toronto 420 Seedbank)
*WidowHaze x Cheese *(British Hempire) [Exodus Cheese x (White Widow x ? Haze)]
*X-Kush* (Breeders Choice/Hothouse Flowers) [Bubba Kush x Chitral #1]
&#12288;
_don't have these, per say... this is just filler info for genetic makeups of above:
_Black Russian - Black Berry x AK-47
DPD (Double Purple Doja) - Sputnik 1.0 x Black Russian (Black Russian bx1)
Jack's Cleaner - Pluton x Purple Haze x Lambsbread x Northern Lights x Jack Herer
Jack The Ripper (JTR) - Jack's Cleaner (JC) x Space Queen
Querkle - Purple Urkle x Space Queen
Sputnik 1.0 - Apollo-13 x Black Russian

... gee... I wonder what I'm gunna be doing with all these killer strains? ? ?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 7, 2009)

Tried em all yet?  Which is the best?


----------



## kaotik (May 7, 2009)

welcome back m8


----------



## 420benny (May 7, 2009)

Welcome back TCVG! I missed your posts. They are always entertaining and educational. What are you going to do in your spare time??:giggle: Remember to ignore the newbie, high blood pressure posts and you will be fine.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 7, 2009)

Wow!  You've been in the timout chair a long time!  That's a long list of beans, need any help


----------



## BBFan (May 7, 2009)

Welcome back TCVG- your (smartazz) wisdom has been missed.  We need your crazy sanity around here to keep the balance.

Those can't all be clones are they?  Pretty impressive collection- you've got your work cut out for you.


----------



## skallie (May 7, 2009)

welcome back tcvg you dont know me by this username but ya sure know me.

ps banned 3 times even i only got banned twice thru my foul language

lol

skallie


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 7, 2009)

*WB crazy *


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 7, 2009)

Welcome back TCVG!  Quite an impressive list of strains!  I can see that you have been busy during your, ummmm, Sabbatical (?)  .


----------



## skallie (May 7, 2009)

was it a hick induced sabbatical

rotflmao

only jesting with ya hick 

skallie


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 7, 2009)

skallie said:
			
		

> was it a hick induced sabbatical
> 
> rotflmao
> 
> ...


 
ya... I know who u r now... lol 

forgive me if I'm a little _slow_....


----------



## Alistair (May 7, 2009)

Welcome back, TCVG.  The collection is impressive.


----------



## umbra (May 7, 2009)

hey, you know i'm always checking out what your up to
you should show'em the big box. lol


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2009)

You've been missed CVG.  Welcome back.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 7, 2009)

Welcome Back TCVG I am ready to watch a master at work.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 7, 2009)

Welcome back CVG very nice selection you have going there...take care..


----------



## nvthis (May 7, 2009)

Wb bud! Dude, that is a crazy list. Ya oughta start a poll and let us help you decide what to grow first! 

By the way, where did you get the monkey balls????? Monk is with HTC so that sounds about right even though I don't think he is the breeder. I think that would be T. Hill. Same with the pine tar.

Right on! Let's get growin' bro!


----------



## JBonez (May 7, 2009)

woopty doo, your back, lets throw a fricken party already, sheeesh.













jk, been readin up on a lot of your posts, wondered where ya been, cya round!


----------



## clanchattan (May 7, 2009)

apparently you, sir, are a bad influence...i been a'wonderin' where you been.


----------



## pcduck (May 7, 2009)

BIU-TCVG :bolt::bong2:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 8, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> hey, you know i'm always checking out what your up to
> you should show'em the big box. lol


 
tomorrow... lights are off right now, as you know... with the *TCVG's Big Box Orgy *I got going on in there right now....:hubba:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 8, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> By the way, where did you get the monkey balls????? Monk is with HTC so that sounds about right even though I don't think he is the breeder. I think that would be T. Hill. Same with the pine tar.
> 
> Right on! Let's get growin' bro!


 
you are absolutely correct... Brother Monk is also a member/breeder at BreedBay... he is working with Tom Hill's original crosses making them available to the public with Tom's permission... Monkey Balls is a name that BM came up with in order to re-release Deep Chunk to the masses... he wanted to be different... both strains were on limited supply at the bay in the month of March... I don't know when or if he even plans on doing so again... chances are yes, as there are a lot of non-payers at the site, so stuff gets relisted all the time.

He also released the Skunk IBL at the same time too.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 8, 2009)

welcome back cant wait to see your good work again!


----------



## crozar (May 8, 2009)

welcome back TCVG , nice nick  btw  you promoted yourself after stampeding with great grows around  or is this a history of knowing your specialty i hope 1 day we can switch minds , and change my nick as Homicidal Grower


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 8, 2009)

I have to change the resolution of my camera so I can post pics here again... 'n I'll show ya what I got going on now... maybe tomorrow, cuz I still have some transplanting to do first... and I'll create a list..after that... 

there's a reason why I'm called *TCVG*... and it's not just cuz I chase bears offa my outdoor grows with an axe....


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 8, 2009)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> there's a reason why I'm called *TCVG*... and it's not just cuz I chase bears offa my outdoor grows with an axe....


 
Welcome back Van, its not quite been the same without you  

eace:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 8, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> Tried em all yet? Which is the best?


 
no, I haven't tried them all yet... I just started quite a few lately, so I've got lots in seedling stage of some of them... I've only grown out a few strains to find keepers, and am slowly going thru them all, so I couldn't tell ya what is the best - it's all personal preference anyways....


----------



## slowmo77 (May 8, 2009)

oh no! troubles in the house, jk welcome back crazy. im ready to see some pics. get posting brother


----------



## WeedHopper (May 8, 2009)

Howdy TCVG. Been watchen yur strains. Very nice work Bro.:hubba:


----------



## umbra (May 8, 2009)

return the prodigal son...lol!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 8, 2009)

welcome back my friend.  :ciao::bong:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 9, 2009)

1      the table
2-4   table L, C, R
5      Big Laughing
6,7   Stonehedge
8,9    Chemo

it was at 5 wks flower as of Wed.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 9, 2009)

1 Skush E
2 Skush F


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 9, 2009)

looking awseome!!!


----------



## JBonez (May 9, 2009)

got nugs?


----------



## kaotik (May 9, 2009)

must take you weeks to trim eh?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 9, 2009)

nah, man... it'll only take a day... FULL day, mind you... but I'll get'er done in a day's time... 

so here's what else this crazy mofo's got going on in the loony bin...

spread out all over the house in front of windows:

*Clones:*
Chemo - 12
Sage - 12
Skush - 21 (these 45 are slated for the next table run)
Stonehedge - 2
KULT -1
a male Skush chosen for breeding - 1

*Seedlings: (<3 wks old)*
Sage - 5
White Widow F2 - 10
Skush - 13
Northern Lights x Budda - 6
White Widow x Budda - 2
White Widow XXX - 7
KULT - 18
Purple Bud F2 - 3
Purple Frosting - 3
Southern Lights - 3
Dark Kush - 6
Stonehedge - 6
Jack's Cleaner 2 - 3
Gorilla Grape - 1
Blush - 3
the Flav 2
Juicy Fruit x Northern Lights x Skunk - 1
Stinky Widow - 9
Sinister Kush - 1
Brainstorm Haze x G-13 - 2
Pandora's Box - 3
Silly Widow - 5
Grimm Reaper - 2
Bigfoot - 3
? - 5 (missing ID tags)

*Young'ns:*
Grimm Reaper - 1
Blush - 4
Gorilla Grape - 4
Stonehedge - 2 (new mothers)
Northern Lights x Budda - 1
Sensi Skunk - 1 (new mother)
Big Laughing - 2 (new mother)
Space Queen - 3
the Void 2 - 2
Juicy Fruit x Northern Lights x Skunk - 1
Sage - 1 (new mother)
Pandora's Box - 2
Ancient Widow - 2

_Edit:_ I forgot about my other more C99 dom Flav I have beside the computer here... he's 2.5 ft tall and looks really good, so I'm just going to grow him out as a housplant in front of the window and see how big he can get in a 2 gallon pot... he was born on Feb 24.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 9, 2009)

my god. id love to get lost in that jungle


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 9, 2009)

oh ya... I forgot about my _other_ boxes...  

the Minibox is shut down for the summertime as I don't need it cuz I can use the windows...

I'm holding a *Big Box Orgy* in the Big Box right now... started April 29th.

my C99 dom _Flav_ (subcool/TGA) is having his way with:

the old Sensi Skunk, Sage, Big Laughing, Skush, Stonehedge & KULT motherplants, a couple White Widow F2's and a White Widow XXX. (the WW crosses were from seed and are being sexed as we go here... I've already pulled 2 WW F2's....)

so ya... that's what's going on _IN_ the house....


----------



## skallie (May 10, 2009)

nothing like keeping things small hey tcvg

lol

skallie


----------



## Dubbaman (May 10, 2009)

:welcome: back man! :giggle: how long before you get put back in the time out again :giggle:


----------



## JBonez (May 10, 2009)

can i pay rent to live in your garden?

Im thinkin a nice futon, maybe a little tv, mini fridge, fake ficus  and im good. Ill even keep up with the housekeeping, lol.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 10, 2009)

a fake ficus :rofl:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 10, 2009)

lol... as a matter of fact... I don't have the futon any more... got a full-sized couch instead with recliners at either end and the middle folds down into a table top(backside of middle coushin), a big screen tv, a fridge that's small already... and already have the fake ficus tree... that's what fell onto the seedlings about a week ago and killed off a bunch of Skush and WW F2 seedlings... nothing that cost me any money, so that's kewl, and I keep up with the housekeeping myself... but ya still can't come stay here... yer the wrong gender... and I have no more room....   lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 10, 2009)

To live in a garden like that, he might have a sex change:laugh:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 27, 2009)

I just thought it was ammusing... so I thought I'd share this with you...

since the start of the year, I have been starting new plants and have been transplanting the whole time and just carying on... up till today, I have yanked 6 males, and have 19 confirmed females... so far this year I am having a 3 to 1 fem to male ratio... 

...and all the other plants that haven't sexed yet... are, for the most part, looking the same... they're mostly looking to be all girls too.... 

pretty soon I'm gunna have girlie plants coming outta my arse.... lol

is anybody else having this run of good luck this year?... or am I just a chick magnet?.... :rofl:

I guess changing my underwear this new year's was a good thing....


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 27, 2009)

:rofl: well on this grow
outta the 6 plants i had veggin
5 turned out to be male.
i killed it plus the weakest looking fem


----------

